# New BH-Jett v Triton



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Mike and Jett passed their BH this weekend at MVSV under USA Judge Bill Szentmiklosi














WTG guys!!









Thanks so much to Jen Acevedo who always takes such great shots! I think Mike that some of these you could frame


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I was there!!! I was in the grupa and saw Jett and Mike do such a nice job. We had to tease him for wearing sandals and forgetting the ketchup for the lunch.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Sarah'sSitaI was there!!! I was in the grupa and saw Jett and Mike do such a nice job. We had to tease him for wearing sandals and forgetting the ketchup for the lunch.










Surprised he passed then


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats Mike and Jett!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

to all!!!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

I heard you guys did a great job. Congrats to both of you.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work! How does time fly like that? Seems like the J litter was just going home, and now look...........

Congrats!!

Christine


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations Jett.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

WOOOO-HOOOOOO Mike and Jett!!!!!! nice job!!!!! I love the pics too. Both of you look so relaxed nothing like me and Cody when we did our BH... I was soooo nervous...
I especially love the pic of Jett laying down, he looks like my little trouble-maker


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

GO MIKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for the nice replies I did get some flack for wearing sandals I never thought they would not be inappropriate attire. Jenn did take some nice pics amazing how a chosen still photo's can make things look so good. I have been out of town working the last couple of weeks and not able to put the proper finishing touches on Jett so the photos make for a nice
picture.
Thanks


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Mike & Jett....that's awesome.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big







Mike & Jett!!


----------



## bargerman (Dec 21, 2004)

Big congrats Mike, mostly on getting that sucker out of the way. That's a lot of freaking heeling. And if you can't do a BH in sandals then there is a problem, so be strong!

I know things looked much, much better to everyone watching than they felt to you. That's the trouble with being a perfectionist and expecting a lot of your dog and yourself though. It's even more difficult I think when you understand that the dog is so capable and that any shortcoming is your fault.

So, when's the I?

Video, anyone, anyone???


----------

